# Lexi & Beemer in their summer look



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Summer - what a lovely thought...
Lexi and Beemer look lovely - all long legged and athletic.
I'm sure they can't wait to go some place and get dirty


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They look adorable


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love these two! They look so clean and beautiful. We are going to need an after shot you know the all dirty, tired and beyond happy shot! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous, I still don't know which one is which unless their in pink & blue!! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They look wonderful. Bet they feel all soft and velvety too. I like the shorter ears too. My two go on Thursday. Will ask for a shorter look.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant! I'm a fan of the summer cut!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They look great, you must be very happy, come on the summer


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Really good summer cut. Their faces are beautifully done too


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love their cut. I'm not looking forward to summer. It may actually reach 100 degrees this week. The price of no snow. We are going to melt. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Grove said:


> Really good summer cut. Their faces are beautifully done too



That's why I only let the one groomer do it because she makes sure they look like Lexi and Beemer. The body I'm not picky, just fairly even. So I'm the only person she does grooming for at the daycare. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I love their cut. I'm not looking forward to summer. It may actually reach 100 degrees this week. The price of no snow. We are going to melt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am jealous we have had the shittiest winter ever today it was cold in the morning had my winter jacket on ....I have no sympathy for you ha! Sounds mean but this winter was brutal Love you still though miss sunshine!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I love their cut. I'm not looking forward to summer. It may actually reach 100 degrees this week. The price of no snow. We are going to melt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh poor you!!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That cut is perfect for the weather you are describing!! They look wonderful! I love that cut. Sami is shorter like that due to so many matts, but Carley is longer still. I think I will hv them take her down a bit more next time too, It is so much easier when they are shorter.


----------

